# playalinda pompano



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i'm heading down to central florida this weekend for a week or so of fishing. ill mostly be fishing my kayak in mosquito lagoon or indian river but might do a bit of surf fishing while im in the area. how has the pompano bite been down that way? is it worth trying or should i stick to the reds n trout?

ryan


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Pomps have been run in full swing in PlayaLinda in last couple of weeks. Surf is very rough this week. Hopefully, by middle of next week it should be improved. Your best bet is go for surf fishing in PlayaLinda. Good luck.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

appreciate it. are the fleas pretty easy to find down there?


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

As of last week, sand fleas are everywhere. One scoop will give you baits for all day of fishing. I just check the weather, Mon. and Tues. are looking GOOD for surf fishing.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I was off Tue, Wed and Thur of this week. I planned to go to Playaklinda on Thursday, Bad tactical error! Wednesday (when I SHOULD have gone) was beautiful. Thursday was a crummy-yucky day. 

Hopefully next week will have better weather!'


----------

